# Raised panel wainscoting



## digger 123 (Oct 25, 2008)

I plan to construct for the first time approx. raised panel wainscoting using MDF. What I need to know is the following:

1. what thickness of material should I use.

2. Are all the parts to be of the same thickness. ( top and bottom rail, stiles and panels)

3. Should I use a router bit that will provide the back-cut and profile or should I cut the back-cut after the profile is made on the rails and stiles

4. Should the panel dimension be greater in height than in width. 

5. What width should the top and bottom rail and stiles be.

6. the wainscoting is to be installed onto drywall. Should I use a construction adhesive to install onto the drywall and should all the components be clued to eachother?

7. Is there a web site that would provide detailed instructions on how to build raised panel wainscoting?

thank-you in advance,

John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

1. 3/4"
2. yes
3. see video ,your item list #7 ,plus see note
4. yes and no ,it can be what every you want.
5. the norm top and bottom 4" side 2 1/2"
6. yes with brad nails
7. http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...g_video.html?docid=-4222221659370075470&hl=en


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/wainscoting_sets.html

Note *** John if you want the look of raised panels I would suggest using 1/2" thick MDF for the panels and just put a small rabbit on the back side of the boards to hold the panels in place..

http://www.routerforums.com/84195-post9.html


========


digger 123 said:


> I plan to construct for the first time approx. raised panel wainscoting using MDF. What I need to know is the following:
> 
> 1. what thickness of material should I use.
> 
> ...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

John,

The wainscotting video at this site doesn't have a lot of 'details' but it does have some ideas that you might find interesting.

http://magnate.net/index.cfm?event=showVideoCategory&theID=1


----------



## digger 123 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi Bob,

Thanks for your feedback bit where to I find video #7 ?

John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

see picture below, just click on the video icon on the web page below .. 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/wainscoting_sets.html


----------



## digger 123 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi Bob,

I should have done a spell check on my previous reply. Sorry Bob not bit! ..... I am new to wood working and I am certainly greatful for your your advice.

John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome John

Glad I could help a little bite 

( bit ) no big deal I do it all the time  LOL 

========



digger 123 said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I should have done a spell check on my previous reply. Sorry Bob not bit! ..... I am new to wood working and I am certainly greatful for your your advice.
> 
> John


----------

